# Celestial Pearl Danios with other fish



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Any small peaceful fish.. I have mine with Rummys, shrimp, harlequins, neons, ottos and exclamation mark rasboras (through various tanks)


----------



## GodofFishtanks (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks!! Do they attack the shrimp at all?


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I am planning on them being with some of my shrimp. I have a planted 29 That I plan to move my Blue velvets over in a bit. Just CPDS, Panda cories, Blue velvets. I just added 5 more today. Unfortunately, 1 passed in drip acclimation. Be careful with your drip. I did a 2 hour drip, and he still passed.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

bigger shrimp are fine with CPDs.. i havent seen any attack babies, but then again i only have fry - 1/2 size cpd in my tanks with the wee shrimp


----------



## GodofFishtanks (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh alright! Thanks for the info guys


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I kept cherries with CPD and even though the tank was heavily planted and had plenty of hiding spaces my cherry colony never seemed to grow. 
Now the cherries share a tank with some blue neon tetras and some maculatas and booom, shimbros errywhere!

The CPDs have done well paired with everything I've tried, from White cloud mountain minnows to dwarf rainbowfish and a bolivian ram. I think the White Clouds were actually the best pairing but I've got them in with some Kubotai rasbora right now and they really seem to get along well.


----------



## newbowery (Apr 24, 2013)

just my own preference but i think they look best kept with fish the same size. i have mine with danio tinwinii & Microrasbora erythromicron, both of which are under an inch.

something to consider is that they are a shy fish but they get a lot more bold if you keep a larger group so you might want to do more of the CPDs and scratch a few others off the list.

i had a small tank set up with just CPD's for breeding, maybe had 15 or so, and they were a lot more interesting to watch and active than they are now with my other fish.

i HIGHLY recommend the danio tinwinii if you like CPDs. same size and very exotic looking but much more active and a lot less timid. they can be ordered on line but ive never seen them at any LFS in NYC or chicago.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

I have a dozen in 12" cube heavily planted and they seems to swim in and out of the vegetation but will get scared when I put my big scary face to the tank.

I was thinking of adding Microrasbora erythromicron to there also. Would my tank be over stocked?

Newbowery: WHere did you get yours from?


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

I have ten on the way right now, for a 20 gallon high tank with red sakura/blue rili/pumpkin shrimp, 4 neon tetra and 6 emperor tetra. The CPD will finish off the tank's community. Yep, a community tank, not a breeder. If any shrimp or fish eggs survive, kudos to them, but I'm already assuming that the tetra will eat what the CPD won't - but the tetra have only killed one juvie shrimp that I've seen so far, and have left the bigger bolder ones totally alone.


----------

